# CD9 - Belichtungsfähige PDF - HKS Farbe?



## DocHentai (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich brauche eine belichtungsfähige PDF die komplett einfarbig in HKS44K ist.
Nun habe ich in CD9 eine einfarbige Datei erstellt, das sollte doch so gehen? Ich habe die Schriften und Grafiken in CD9 mit der Farbe HKS44K eingefärbt. 

Wobei ich hier davon augegangen bin das die Farbangabe HKS 44 K 100% - 0%K folgendes bedeutet: HKS 44 K = Farbe 100% = Opazität - 0%K wie dunkel es sein soll?

Zum Schluss hab ich das ganze als "PDF freigegeben" wobei die Schrift nun in der PDF lila aussieht. Ebenso beim Ausdruck. Nun weiß ich nicht liegt es nur an dem Bildschirm? 
Oder wird die Farbeinstellung nicht ins die PDF übernommen? 

Sind HKS Farben wie Sonderfarben zu behandeln oder sollten die Ausdrucke auf dem 
Tintenstrahldrucker schon der Farbe auf dem Farbfächer gleichen? 

Was muss ich bei einer belichtungsfähigen PDF genau beachten? Und wie erstell ich sie in dem geforderten einfarbigen Modus?   

Ich habe versucht mir wie meist selbst zu helfen, komme aber einfach nicht weiter drum stehen meine Fragen nun hier.   

Hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe

Gruß

DocHentai


----------



## Ellie (13. Juli 2005)

Moin,

wozu der Aufwand? Ich habe früher einfach die Farbe als Schwarzfilm (45 Grad Rasterwinkel) ausbelichten lassen und für die Druckerei die Sonderfarbe auf den Film aufgeschrieben. Klappte immer!

Ich bin faul, lach, ich weiß.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## DocHentai (13. Juli 2005)

ja, den einfachen Weg kann ja jeder gehen!    Funktionieren wird es auf jeden Fall irgndwie aber ich würde halt gern wissen wie es 100%ig korrekt läuft? 

Also wenn jemand was weiß....


----------



## Ellie (13. Juli 2005)

Moin,

warum sollte das so nicht korrekt sein, wenn es sich nur um eine Sonderfarbe handelt.

*nachguck*

Du füllst deine Fläche (Objekte, Texte oder was auch immer) mit der HKS Farbe, die Farbverwaltung unter Corel sollte aus sein, die taugt zu nichts. Und dann in pdf drucken... da gibt es kein Geheimnis, ich muß dich da enttäuschen. Interessant wird es erst, wenn Du z.B. 4c plus Zusatzfarbe belichtest, dann geht mein einfacher Weg nicht mehr.

*nochmal guck*

Hmmm, das wird lila? Das sollte ein himmlisches Blau sein, gell? Schalte mal die Farbverwaltung aus, ich nehme an, daß dein System nicht kalibriert ist, also kannst Du dich weder auf deinen privaten Tintenstrahlausdruck verlassen, noch auf das was Du siehst. Ergo: Es gilt der gemessene (physikalisch angegebene) Farbwert.

Ansonsten stellt Corel ein Belichtungsrisiko dar, das hat sich bis heute nicht wirklich geändert. Daher ist der Weg über pdf sinnvoll und richtig. Die Farbabweichung stellt sich bei mir übrigens nicht ein.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## DocHentai (14. Juli 2005)

Tach, 

also erstmal danke für deine Hilfe. Nur so aus neugier, was ist 4c plus Zusatzfarbe und was muss man da anders machen? *grins*

Du hast recht, dass weder mein Drucker noch mein Monitor kalibriert ist. Beim Monitor hab ich das grad versucht zu ändern und hab in mittels Farbbalken ohne zusätzliches Gerät versucht einzustellen. Wobei es nichts Großartiges bewirkt hat.  :suspekt: 

Dann hab ich die Farbverwaltung in CD ausgeschaltet wobei das auch nicht wirklich was verändert hat. In CD erstrahlt auch ein wunderschönes HKS 44 blau so wie auf dem Farbfächer... nur nach dem PDF Export wird daraus ein seichtes lila  

Wird in der PDF Datei die Schmuckfarbe beibehalten oder in CYMK umgewandelt? Es gibt in CD ja auch die Option "Schmuckfarben in CYMK Gamut überführen". Nachdem ich das angeklickt hatte, war das blau auch in CD lila... und ich bin genauso ratlos wie vorher... 

Hmmm... und wenn ich direkt aus der CD Datei drucke wird das Ganze auf dem Drucker auch ähnlich blau aber aus der PDF wieder lila.... evtl. liegt es ja an der alten CD Version? 

Und wo wir schon beim Thema Farben etc. sind, hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass Farbprofile mit gespeichert werden in denen die Farbangaben dann stehen? Oder wozu sind die sonst gut? 

Danke nochmal auch für weitere Antworten

DocHentai


----------

